# Irokesen Granate! :D



## Remor (18. November 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98uDkyzVvSc  <-- Film

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/faq/mohawkgrenade.xml <-- FAQ

Irokesengranate, ab 23 November vor allen Hauptstädten ( Nachtelf Irokesen verkaufen sie ( oder verschenken) ^^) 

Also ich finde es einfach nur geil, und freu mich irgendwie extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr dazu? ^^



---------------

Für alle die, die das schon kennen, oder falls es schon mal ein Forenbeitrag gab: Sorry, don't Flame me! ich mein's nur gut!


----------



## EvilStorm (18. November 2009)

Wie geil! =D
Freu mich schon darauf! ;D


Edith schreit mich jetzt grad an:
LOOOL! En Zürcher! xD


----------



## Bjizzel (18. November 2009)

Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke! 

Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-

Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.


----------



## KissMePaint (18. November 2009)

Die Granate ist keine Lebenseinstellung, nur ne lustige Abwechslung.......Ich finde die Idee gut. Es gibt schon genug andere ernste Sachen im Leben, da darf man sich doch mal nen feschen Kurzhaarschnitt leisten, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unique21k (18. November 2009)

mimimimimi Bjizzel?
was hat denn das mit kiddy zu tun wenn man bissl Spaß haben will/kann

finds richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mal was neues ..


----------



## Bjizzel (18. November 2009)

Unique21k schrieb:


> mimimimimi Bjizzel?
> was hat denn das mit kiddy zu tun wenn man bissl Spaß haben will/kann
> 
> finds richtig geil
> ...



Du wirst es evtl. noch nicht mitbekommen haben, aber so ein Humbug wie N811 Mohawk wird im allgemeinen von der jüngeren Altersklasse, oder Leuten die auf diesem geistigen Niveau stehengeblieben sind, als supigeil empfunden - deswegen "Kiddy"...

Und genau deine Einstellung - nämlich DEIN "Spaß" vorrangig vor Interessen anderer (schliesslich zwingt ihr den Leuten diesen Kack auf, indem ihr sie damit verunstaltet) ist meist ebenso bei "Kiddy's" zu finden. 

Aber du würdest sicher auch eine Tracheotomie lustig finden...


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Jung, trink mal nen Kaffee.. kennste PR Gag? Public Relations? und NEIN kein RP Gag! Es geht um neue Spieler zu gewinnen, Sinn eines Werbespots... und sorry wenn ichs nich unterstützte das andere die das begriffen haben, als Kiddy geflamed werden.. vielleicht sollteste mal im Traum dein schickes Schwert gegen nen Kugelschreiber eintauschen. :-/ So Real Life.. das mit der geilen Grafik..

Ich find das lustig ;D Ist doch mal was anderes. Ich mein der Nightelf Mohawk war doch schon letztes Jahr voll der Renner ;D

Edit: Sorry wenn ich jetzt irgendwen ins 21. Jahrhundert katapultieren musste :-)


----------



## Bummrar (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Du wirst es evtl. noch nicht mitbekommen haben, aber so ein Humbug wie N811 Mohawk wird im allgemeinen von der jüngeren Altersklasse, oder Leuten die auf diesem geistigen Niveau stehengeblieben sind, als supigeil empfunden - deswegen "Kiddy"...
> 
> Und genau deine Einstellung - nämlich DEIN "Spaß" vorrangig vor Interessen anderer (schliesslich zwingt ihr den Leuten diesen Kack auf, indem ihr sie damit verunstaltet) ist meist ebenso bei "Kiddy's" zu finden.
> 
> Aber du würdest sicher auch eine Tracheotomie lustig finden...



/sign

keine ahnung was man dazu mehr sagen kann.


----------



## Metalcore (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.



Man ich dachte schon die Leute sind tief gesunken die schon bei Heros nen Equip check machen, aber wen du schon nach dem aussehen einer SPIELFIGUR guckst und die nicht mitnimmst wegen einer Frisur, einfach nur lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjizzel (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Jung, trink mal nen Kaffee.. kennste PR Gag? Public Relations? und NEIN kein RP Gag! Es geht um neue Spieler zu gewinnen, Sinn eines Werbespots... und sorry wenn ichs nich unterstützte das andere die das begriffen haben, als Kiddy geflamed werden.. vielleicht sollteste mal im Traum dein schickes Schwert gegen nen Kugelschreiber eintauschen. :-/ So Real Life.. das mit der geilen Grafik..
> 
> Ich find das lustig ;D Ist doch mal was anderes. Ich mein der Nightelf Mohawk war doch schon letztes Jahr voll der Renner ;D



Ach und wegen PR und so sollen alle jetzt auf die Knie fallen und sich einen abfreuen WIE doll das doch ist? Deswegen darf das unter keinen Umsänden jemand einfach schlicht und ergreifend nur scheisse finden???? Soviel zum Thema flamen und so... ne is klar...

Der TE hat gefragt - und bekam Antwort - und schon werden Leute die ebenso anderer Meinung sind geflamt.

Und du bildest dir ein, aufgrund meiner Ablehnung einer Werbung, dessen dämliche Ingame Stilblüten (die ich halt einfach nur in "Alterklasse 12 und drunter" schiebe) zu wissen was ich so RL mache, und kommst mir noch viel dämlicher? Evtl. solltest du auch mal n Tee trinken und runter kommen ^^


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Metalcore schrieb:


> Man ich dachte schon die Leute sind tief gesunken die schon bei Heros nen Equip check machen, aber wen du schon nach dem aussehen einer SPIELFIGUR guckst und die nicht mitnimmst wegen einer Frisur, einfach nur lächerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du sagst es.. ist doch vollkommen banane wie der char aussieht und wenn er halt mr. t cool findet? wayne? ;D

ach du sagst was von runterkommen.. komm mal bitte von deinem "alles was ich nicht gut finde muss in die 12 jahre kiddy schublade"-trip runter. will doch keiner das du auf die knie fällst und dich einen abfreust.. erstmal bild ich mir nichts ein und werd mir auch nichts einbilden.. mein gott und das so früh am morgen.. -.- warscheinlich spielst du noch paladin und findest kontinentaldrift für krass schnelle scheisse (barlow danke dir!) und wenn du nichts auf verrückte dinge hälst, hör auf blizzard spiele zu spielen, die nämlich für ihre verrücktheit glänzen (kuh level MUUUH). so weit dazu.


----------



## inkomplex (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> [...]
> Der TE hat gefragt - und bekam Antwort - und schon werden Leute die ebenso anderer Meinung sind geflamt.
> [...]



Man hätts auch einfach anders ausdrücken können. Durch dein "Kiddy-Kacke" beleidigst du mehr oder weniger (indirekt) die Leute, die es toll finden und sich drauf freuen.
(Sofern man "Kiddy" als Beleidigung / Herabstufung ansieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Cal1baN (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - *sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> *



Wie kann man sich dafür blamieren wie einer im Spiel aussieht? Wie geil ist das den?^^



Metalcore schrieb:


> Man ich dachte schon die Leute sind tief gesunken die schon bei Heros nen Equip check machen, aber wen du schon nach dem aussehen einer SPIELFIGUR guckst und die nicht mitnimmst wegen einer Frisur, einfach nur lächerlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo passt Perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du machst dann Haarcheck Dala mitte ja? dmg und gear bei Pdok egal Hauptsache die Firsur sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Cal1baN schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich dafür blamieren wie einer im Spiel aussieht? Wie geil ist das den?^^



Der Mob könnte einen ja auslachen ;D


----------



## valibaba (18. November 2009)

Ich finde die Idee auch witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... hoffe aber auf das Ony Pet ^^





EvilStorm schrieb:


> Wie geil! =D
> Freu mich schon darauf! ;D
> 
> 
> ...



LOOOL 2 SChwiitzer!!! o_O


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

denke das ony pet gibts zum b-day von wow ^^


----------



## Mitzy (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Du wirst es evtl. noch nicht mitbekommen haben, aber so ein Humbug wie N811 Mohawk wird im allgemeinen von der jüngeren Altersklasse, oder Leuten die auf diesem geistigen Niveau stehengeblieben sind, als supigeil empfunden - deswegen "Kiddy"...
> (…)



Und chars mit Bärten kommen nur von denen, die Metal hören. Und jeder weiß, die, die Metal hören, sind böse. Also meidet Leute wie mich lieber- denn ich bin böse!
Und alle „human“ mit der Stachelfrisur sind HipHoper und Techno Futzies, die nehm ich nich mit, die sind alle böse… Wait, ein sehr guter Freund hat die Frisur…und der ist eigentlich Metaler… Verdammt, das Spiel hat Ihn konvertiert- verbietet Frisuren!

Btw… Wenn ein char mit Glatze rumläuft, ist die Person hinter dem Char ein Rechter? Ich meine… schei*e, mein Ex- Raidleiter war ein Rechter, argh! 



Bjizzel schrieb:


> Ach und wegen PR und so sollen alle jetzt auf die Knie fallen und sich einen abfreuen WIE doll das doch ist? Deswegen darf das unter keinen Umsänden jemand einfach schlicht und ergreifend nur scheisse finden???? Soviel zum Thema flamen und so... ne is klar...
> 
> (…)
> 
> Und du bildest dir ein, aufgrund meiner Ablehnung einer Werbung, dessen dämliche Ingame Stilblüten (die ich halt einfach nur in "Alterklasse 12 und drunter" schiebe) zu wissen was ich so RL mache, und kommst mir noch viel dämlicher? Evtl. solltest du auch mal n Tee trinken und runter kommen ^^



Ui, gleich 4 Fragezeichen? Ab wann gelten die eigentlich als Rudeltiere?
Ok, kurz ernsthaft- hast du Pappenheimer nicht bemerkt, warum man dich „flamet“?
Nicht, weil du es schlecht bzw in einem Wortlaut „scheiße“ findest. Sondern weil du sofort sagst, dass Nachtelfen mit der Mohawk Frisur sind Kiddys.
Zum nächsten, dass du auch solche Leute gar nicht erst mitnimmst- wie, entschuldige bitte, erbärmlich ist das?
Wenn mein Chef sagen würde „Ok, sorry, aber in den Außendienst möchte ich sie mit Ihrer abgedrehten Frisur nicht setzen“- ok, kein Thema, kann man verstehen. Aber bei ´nem Spiel von der Frisur auf den Intellekt des Spielers dahinter zu schließen…
Yeah… Ich schließe, ab jetzt, von der Oberweite der Frau die Intelligenz von eben jener ab… Desto größer desto blöder, desto kleiner desto Intelligenter- weil…ja, ist halt so (klar ist es nicht ernstgemeint- kommt aber auf´s selbe hinaus)!

Damals war´s der DPS, HPS, HP und equip Check- heute sind´s die Frisuren!


So, zum Thema:

Ich find die Idee witzig, ich kauf mir aufjedenfall Granaten und erbaue eine Arme von Nachtelfen Mohawk kackboons die in UC einfallen und gemeinsam mit den Untoten rocken!


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Find ich auch. Jeden sofort auf sein Äußeres zu komprimieren ist sowas von.. ja wie soll  mans sagen ohne beleidigend zu wirken.. unreif.. okay es ist sehr unreif.


----------



## Cal1baN (18. November 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Und chars mit Bärten kommen nur von denen, die Metal hören. Und jeder weiß, die, die Metal hören, sind böse. Also meidet Leute wie mich lieber- denn ich bin böse!
> Und alle „human" mit der Stachelfrisur sind HipHoper und Techno Futzies, die nehm ich nich mit, die sind alle böse… Wait, ein sehr guter Freund hat die Frisur…und der ist eigentlich Metaler… Verdammt, das Spiel hat Ihn konvertiert- verbietet Frisuren!
> 
> Btw… Wenn ein char mit Glatze rumläuft, ist die Person hinter dem Char ein Rechter? Ich meine… schei*e, mein Ex- Raidleiter war ein Rechter, argh!
> ...




Genau das habe ich auch gedacht, wollte bloß nicht so ausführlich schreiben wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich sags ja der macht Haarcheck Dala mitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (18. November 2009)

Das ist Werbung... Der eine liebt sie, der andere hasst sie... Aber beleidigend braucht man nu nicht werden =/
Also ich hab mir schon ne Meinung gebildet, wer hier das Kind ist undwer nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Oh nein eine pöse Frisur!! Sie macht das Spiel kaputt!!! Nerv plx!! Und oh nein, es kann Tracheotomie schreiben!! Es ist bestimmt viel klüger als wir!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achja, und welches "Kind" kennt bitte Mr. T noch wirklich in Action? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kinderhasser (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.




Ich sag nur..Alter geh in den Keller oder hör auf mit WoW wenn dich das nerft


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf wenn alle ihre Mohawk Granaten werfen :-D Werden dann alle zu Mr. T's wie im Spot? ;D
[Um mal wieder zum Topic zu kommen]


----------



## Cal1baN (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf wenn alle ihre Mohawk Granaten werfen :-D Werden dann alle zu Mr. T's wie im Spot? ;D
> [Um mal wieder zum Topic zu kommen]



Im Video sieht es ja zumindest danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Aber ob es nu so umgesetzt wird ist ne andere ^^ glaub dann bekommen nur alle die frisur oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altglienicker (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Du wirst es evtl. noch nicht mitbekommen haben, aber so ein Humbug wie N811 Mohawk wird im allgemeinen von der jüngeren Altersklasse, oder Leuten die auf diesem geistigen Niveau stehengeblieben sind, als supigeil empfunden - deswegen "Kiddy"...
> 
> Und genau deine Einstellung - nämlich DEIN "Spaß" vorrangig vor Interessen anderer (schliesslich zwingt ihr den Leuten diesen Kack auf, indem ihr sie damit verunstaltet) ist meist ebenso bei "Kiddy's" zu finden.
> 
> Aber du würdest sicher auch eine Tracheotomie lustig finden...




Alles gleich auf "kiddy" etc. abzustufen, also geistig weiter kannst du dann selber nich sein.
Sagt ja keiner das du das mitmachen sollst, oder ist es einfach nur neid?


----------



## Cal1baN (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Aber ob es nu so umgesetzt wird ist ne andere ^^ glaub dann bekommen nur alle die frisur oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal gucken was kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nur dir Frisur wäre langweilig^^


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Jopp das stimmt aber wenn dann noch dabei der Spruch kommt "I'm Mr. T and I'm a Nightelf Mohawk" bin ich glücklich ;D


----------



## Mitzy (18. November 2009)

Ich schätze, das wird wie im Video ;D


----------



## Cal1baN (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Jopp das stimmt aber wenn dann noch dabei der Spruch kommt "I'm Mr. T and I'm a Nightelf Mohawk" bin ich glücklich ;D




Na das wäre ja das geilste^^

vielleicht sagt er ja noch das er das Speil gehackt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

Was hat er damals gesagt? Yo foo i hacked the world of warcraft? XD


----------



## dwarf303 (18. November 2009)

finds genial  =)
endlich ma wieder was neues und shco stressen die meisten rum -.-

wieso wird nur immer sofort bei jeden neuen rumgeheult beleidigt etc 
man löscht eure acc´s  geht raus leute treffen etc und macht nicht immer sofort alles kaputt -.-
immer diese scheiß heulerei *kindergarten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mitzy rekrutierst mich für deine armee? =)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.



Achso dann bist du ja quasi n WoW-Nazi^^..... ich sag dir was..... Iro is imba^^


----------



## Cal1baN (18. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Was hat er damals gesagt? Yo foo i hacked the world of warcraft? XD



Und wenn man das kombiniert kommt:

I'm Mr. T, Yo foo i hacked the world of warcraft, and I'm a Nightelf Mohawk und blub ist man Mr. T oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (18. November 2009)

Was regt ihr euch den auf? Nachtelfenmänner sind mit und ohne diese "Frisur" daneben xD. Da hilft nur ne Gnomentransformbrille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Was regt ihr euch den auf? Nachtelfenmänner sind mit und ohne diese "Frisur" daneben xD. Da hilft nur ne Gnomentransformbrille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jajajaja..... allerdings gnome sind nix anderes als standgebläse für nachtelfenmänner xD


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2009)

war ja nur einer der sich aufgeregt hat und der hat zum glück das weite gesucht ^^ neee weisste was da mehr hilfte? die brille vom braufest wo alle weibliche orcs sind!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. November 2009)

Bei mir kann im Spiel jemand "Kiddy" zum Quadrat sein und sich MisterTi nennen und meinetwegen den Irokesenschnitt zusätzlich Rosa einfärben - solange vernünftig gespielt und kommuniziert wird, ist das gar kein Thema.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

^^..... wäre n1 wenn man n pygmäenöl mit der granate kombinieren könnte hrhrhr


----------



## Schnatti (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jajajaja..... allerdings gnome sind nix anderes als standgebläse für nachtelfenmänner xD



a) vom Namen her würde die von dir beschriebene Tätigkeit bei dir praktiziert für mich Gefängnisstrafe bedeuten (na verstehst du was ich meine?^^)
b) Gnome gehen Nachtelfen maximal bis zum Knie
c) da beis ich dir gerne rein, meine Zähne sind scharf und angespitzt


----------



## Raaandy (18. November 2009)

finde die aktion auch nicht sonderlich, aber is jetzt nix was mich nervt. sollens die machen die spaß dran haben. kann ja auch mal ne nette abwechslung sein.


----------



## Cal1baN (18. November 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> a) vom Namen her würde die von dir beschriebene Tätigkeit bei dir praktiziert für mich Gefängnisstrafe bedeuten (na verstehst du was ich meine?^^)
> b) Gnome gehen Nachtelfen maximal bis zum Knie
> c) da beis ich dir gerne rein, meine Zähne sind scharf und angespitzt



Gibt ja noch Fläschen womit auch gnome mal ein klein bisschen größer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (18. November 2009)

Spieler halten !!!

Mehr ist es nich.

Stattdessen wie 5 Jährige mit Granaten rumwerfen, und einen Nutzlosen Haarschnitt erhalten, TOLL.

Ob es den Spielspass erhöhen kann ?

Wohl kaum !!!

Es bleibt die Mutter aller MMORPGs, und kommt leider in die Jahre !!!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> a) vom Namen her würde die von dir beschriebene Tätigkeit bei dir praktiziert für mich Gefängnisstrafe bedeuten (na verstehst du was ich meine?^^)
> b) Gnome gehen Nachtelfen maximal bis zum Knie
> c) da beis ich dir gerne rein, meine Zähne sind scharf und angespitzt




Für diese tätigkeit bekommst gefängnisstrafe? Oo..... wo wohnst du denn?

ausserdem ist mein bro mit seinem main auch gnom und ich bin nightelf.... seit 4 jahren zocken wir zusammen.... und ich weiss genau bis wohin der gnom reicht ^^

kannst mir reinbeissen, aber ich bin diszi, den ollen schniepi heal ich scho wieder stramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (18. November 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> (...)
> mitzy rekrutierst mich für deine armee? =)



Klar, immer gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schnatti schrieb:


> (...)
> b) Gnome gehen Nachtelfen maximal bis zum Knie
> c) da beis ich dir gerne rein, meine Zähne sind scharf und angespitzt



Argh, Hacken-/Wadenbeißerin *bubble*



Doenerman schrieb:


> (...)
> Es bleibt die Mutter aller MMORPGs, und kommt leider in die Jahre !!!


Es gab schon andere MMORPGs vor WoW, nur waren die nicht sonderlich populär in der Mehrheit... WoW hat dieses Genre lediglich "Mehrheitstauglich" gemacht... Mir fällt das Fachwort gerade nicht ein, damn.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (18. November 2009)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Spieler halten !!!
> 
> Mehr ist es nich.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub leider, du bist hier der, der in die Jahre kommt.. Man schaue sich deinen neumodernen Ava an.
Klar kann es den Spielspaß erhöhen, was meinste warum es Leute gibt, die Deviatkrams kaufen, das Pygmäenöl benutzen etc.. 
Und anstatt den Teufel an die Wand zu malen...Es gibt Leute, die sammeln Erfolge, Mounts, alte T-Sets. Das hat zwar was mit "Spieler halten" wollen zu tun, aber glaub mal, es macht manchen Leuten ne Menge Spaß. Flamest du auch rum, dass Patch 3.3 kommt und Blizz damit nur Spieler halten will? Oo


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Klar, immer gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



universell....


----------



## gunny (18. November 2009)

und die mutter aller mmo´s is immer noch ultima online nich wow


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Lol jetz stellt euch mal n wow vor in dem es keine erfolge, keine farbigen items, keine funitems, keine events, keine addons (bejeweled ftw^^), keine pets oder dergleichen gibt..... das wäre doch voll käse^^

ich finds lustig dass sich blizz immer wieder kleine spässe erlaubt, vor allem Mr. T xD wer hätte den in nem computergame jemals erwartet^^


----------



## Schnatti (18. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 du hast es nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber WoW ohne Pets wäre doof..


----------



## Lalabaer (18. November 2009)

obwohl das thema immer mehr ins offtopic driftet, gebe ich uch mal meinen senf dazu.

An sich finde ich es eine gute idee ein neues funitem ins spiel zu bringen, doch leider muss ich "Bjizzel" recht geben und finde der schuss geht gewaltig nach hinten los.

Zur info: ich spiele horde und mir gehen jetzt schon Gnom und Nchtelf Irokesen so gewaltig auf den sack das ich jedesmal die tastatur zerbeissen könnte, auch hier weniger wegen dem aussehen sondern mehr wegen ihrem verhalten auch wenn sie meistens schon einen schlechten ruf haben nur durch ihre Frisur.

Und wenn jetzt auch noch so ein Ally herkommt und meinte mir so eine dämliche Frisur verpassen zu müssen die ganz gewiss meinen spielspaß mindern wird (auch wenns wahrscheinlich nur ein buff sein wird(hoffe ich)) dann kann ich mich damit einfach nicht anfreunden

So Long


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Skêlletôr2000 du hast es nicht verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe ich glaub auch^^..... brauch erstmal n kaffe zum aufwachen^^


----------



## Dabow (18. November 2009)

Endlich kann ich ein Nachtelf Irokese sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donheino (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Du wirst es evtl. noch nicht mitbekommen haben, aber so ein Humbug wie N811 Mohawk wird im allgemeinen von der jüngeren Altersklasse, oder Leuten die auf diesem geistigen Niveau stehengeblieben sind, als supigeil empfunden - deswegen "Kiddy"...
> 
> Und genau deine Einstellung - nämlich DEIN "Spaß" vorrangig vor Interessen anderer (schliesslich zwingt ihr den Leuten diesen Kack auf, indem ihr sie damit verunstaltet) ist meist ebenso bei "Kiddy's" zu finden.
> 
> Aber du würdest sicher auch eine Tracheotomie lustig finden...



Haha epic facepalm,
Ich würd ned sagen das nur kiddys das benutzen, ich würds schon allein wegen der nostalgie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich liebe A-Team und auch Mr T.
Über dein commentar hat Mr T sicher nur eins zu sagen : "I PITY THE FOOL"


----------



## ShaakTi79 (18. November 2009)

hi,

schon vergessen - die N811 Mohawk-granate - kostet Gold - etwa 2g50s/stk

das überlegt man es sich 2 mal ob man sie sich kauft!

cc


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> schon vergessen - die N811 Mohawk-granate - kostet Gold - etwa 2g50s/stk
> 
> ...



yo ich überleg 2 mal und kauf mir dann gleich 100 stück hehehehehehee


----------



## Resch (18. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> ....




Du bist bestimmt so ein richtig langweiliger Spießer, der sich nicht mal zu Hause traut etwas verrücktes und spaßiges zu tun.....Vor allem das Beste an der Sache ist, dass du es als "kiddyhaft" empfindest, JUNGE du spielst ein komisches comichaftes Computer Rollenspiel! Nicht kiddyhaft genug?!

Manche Leute haben echt nichts besseres zu tun als zu nörgeln ( Wenns dir nicht gefällt log dich in der Zeit nicht ein oder noch einfacher drück den "Irokesen-Buff" einfach weg -.-).


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

naja das einzige was in wow noch fehlt sind ingame-drogen xD...... würd gern mal mein keksi irgendwo nach schlingendorntal schicken und dort mit dem gemütlich einen dübeln xD...... oder vor mutter sharaz an ner wasserpipe ziehen.....


----------



## Ginkohana (18. November 2009)

Begeistert bin ich von dem Blödsinn nicht.
Ich sehs schon wieder kommen, man steht in einer Ini, will den Boss pullen und schon ist man ein N811 Mohawk -.-
Ich hab mir nicht ohne Grund eine Draenei gemacht, ich mag diese Rasse.
Mich nervt es immer schon zu den Schlotternächten, dass jeder ach so lustige Depp einem so nen Kürbis auf die Birne pflanzen muss.
Ich hoffe dass man das Teil wegklicken kann wie den Kürbis UND ich hoffe, dass die Granaten verdammt teuer werden, dann würde ich mich sogar über den nächsten Werfer freuen, eine Aufladung weniger und bald kann er wieder sein hart erfarmtes Geld für neuen Blödsinn rauswerfen.


----------



## Donheino (18. November 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt so ein richtig langweiliger Spießer, der sich nicht mal zu Hause traut etwas verrücktes und spaßiges zu tun.....Vor allem das Beste an der Sache ist, dass du es als "kiddyhaft" empfindest, JUNGE du spielst ein komisches comichaftes Computer Rollenspiel! Nicht kiddyhaft genug?!
> 
> Manche Leute haben echt nichts besseres zu tun als zu nörgeln ( Wenns dir nicht gefällt log dich in der Zeit nicht ein oder noch einfacher drück den "Irokesen-Buff" einfach weg -.-).



Da geb ich dir recht, ich kapier nicht warum die leute immer herumzicken müssen, drückt doch den buff weg, kauft euch keine granaten und lasst die anderen spieler in ruhe die sich über dieses gimmick freuen. Und wenns euch nicht passt dann hört doch auf wow zu zocken. Blizzard wird immer wieder mit solchen sachen kommen weil das eben ihre art ist. /in b4 " OH MY GOD THIS IS RUINING THE LORE AND MAH EXPERIENCE"

mfg


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (18. November 2009)

eigentlich ist die wow community scho n komischer haufen..... 

gibts epics einfacher zu holen ---> MIMIMI (gehör ich auch dazu)
sind innies einfacher              ---> MIMIMI (gehör ich auch dazu)
gibts eventitems                    ---> MIMIMI
Irokesengranate                    ---> MIMIMIMI
passiert irgendwas                 ----> MIMIMI
keiner mehr bock auf naxx     ----> MIMIMI

lol was möchtet ihr denn eigentlich?..... Ein wow ohne jegliche features?^^
is fast so wie bei hühnern xD


ich find die granate jedenfalls voll geil^^


----------



## Mitzy (18. November 2009)

Kannste so nich sagen. Hier treffen einfach hunderte verschiedene Menschen aufeinander, die alle eine andere Meinung haben.


----------



## Thebambam (18. November 2009)

Ich finds ne lustige Ide...

Am anfang wird sicher ein riesen rumgewerfe werden... aber das wird sich sicher schnell wider legen... und die leute die es immer machen werfen jetzt halt ne Granate im Raid anstelle den doofen Zug auf zu stellen....

BTW

Zum glück verkauft Blizz die Granate nicht im Item-Shop sonst währe das Geheule noch grösser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2009)

Das Ganze mag zwar ein PR-Gag sein, aber imo irgendwie geschmacklos.
Musste es denn 'ne  Granate sein? Passt ja auch voll zum Irokesen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe nur, daß das keine neue Art von "B.Ladens" Ausbildungen wird ^^ -
wo es dann später für nen Granatenwurf als Begründung heißt:

Ich wollte meinem Feind doch nix Schlechtes - wollt' ihm nur n neues Auussehen verpassen. ^^

Naja ... habt Fun damit ...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. November 2009)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Zum glück verkauft Blizz die Granate nicht im Item-Shop sonst währe das Geheule noch grösser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So einen Scheiss können die gerne im Shop verkaufen, bitte ab 25,-- EUR!


----------



## Genomchen (18. November 2009)

Alter Schwede, was haben denn Leute wie Bjizzel für Probleme?
@ zB Bjizzel

a) Lass dir mal per Laserbehandlung Blizz vom Sack enttätoowieren.
b) das is nur ein funitem, nichts was Kunden bei der Stange hält (oO Das soll Kunden bei der Stange halten??oO)

Ausserdem Bijzzel sagst du es zwänge dir jemand das Teil auf, was sozusagen ne Frechheit wär. Sag mal spielst du das Spiel noch, oder lebst du das Spiel? Geh mal Ritalin schlucken, oder kehr auf den Boden zurück. Wenn dir das ned gefällt, dann klicks weg. Und kannst ja ruhig im Suchchannel ne Anfrage starten a la "lfm für ini-xy. allerdings bitte keine Kiddies mit Mr T Maske" oO. Also ich weiss nicht wie du equipped bist und ob du Inis auch allein schaffst, weil in der Zeit wirst du sie wohl allein machen müssen. Am besten is auch, du ziehst dir in der Zeit ne braune Papiertüte übern Kopf und schreibst drauf "Nicht ansprechen, ich verstehe keinen Spass!" 
Ich bin 27 Jahre jung, habe familie, stehe mit festen Beinen im Leben und trotzdem freu ich mich schon drauf als Mr T rum zu laufen.


----------



## Remor (19. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Du wirst es evtl. noch nicht mitbekommen haben, aber so ein Humbug wie N811 Mohawk wird im allgemeinen von der jüngeren Altersklasse, oder Leuten die auf diesem geistigen Niveau stehengeblieben sind, als supigeil empfunden - deswegen "Kiddy"...
> 
> Und genau deine Einstellung - nämlich DEIN "Spaß" vorrangig vor Interessen anderer (schliesslich zwingt ihr den Leuten diesen Kack auf, indem ihr sie damit verunstaltet) ist meist ebenso bei "Kiddy's" zu finden.
> 
> Aber du würdest sicher auch eine Tracheotomie lustig finden...




Achja, und ein Spiel zu spielen, welches ab 12 ist, ist ja total erwachsen!

Dieses Geflame wegen dem Alter ist genauso erbärmlich, wie sich über ein Spiel aufzuregen. Kinder sind die Zukunft, du alter Knacker (oder was immer du auch bist) wirst hoffentlich bald ein Herzinfarkt kriegen, weil Mr.T der Endboss von Cataclysm sein wird.

Naja, ich weiss nicht was du gegen Mr.T hast, Vielleicht hat mal früher, als du noch ein kleiner Junge warst ( Anno dazumal), ein schwarzer, mit Irokesenfrisur deine Tante geschlagen, und seit dem Tag hast du ein Trauma. Dann mach uns bitte ein Gefallen, und geh in eine Therapie, aber klick bloss nicht mehr auf diesen Thread.
---
BTT:

Ich hoffe irgendwie, dass die noch mehr so Gags einbauen. 
Und ich denke auch nicht, dass diese Granate den Spielspass erhöhen wird. Ich würde mir auch nicht extra eine Gamecard kaufen, wenn mein Account nicht aktiv wäre, um diese Granaten auszutesten. Ich finde es einfach eine Irgendwie lustige Sache. Entschuldigung, aber welches Andere MMO macht denn so kleine PR-Gag's ? Ich kenne keine. Und daher finde ich es toll. von mir aus sollen sie mich süchtig machen bis ans ende meiner Tage!




---
PS:
Schweiz > All
--
PPS: 
Bjizzel, Auf welchem Server bist du? Ich werde dir mit Freuden 1 Stunde lang die Granate anwerfen.


----------



## Xeldran (19. November 2009)

Wuza !

Ja,wir haben es hier eindeutig mit einer post-singulären,medienwirksamen Produktaufmerksamkeitserregungseinheit zu tun.
Der Laie mag sie auch unter der Bezeichnung "Werbespot" kennen.
Der humane Betrachter der post-singuläter,medienwirksamen Produktaufmerksamkeitserregungseinheit wird in die Position erhoben, sein Urteil zu fällen,gleich einem hohen Mitarbeiter des juristisch-demokratischen Systems. Er mag Antipathie oder Sympathie für Mister T(hie) empfinden,doch ist dies wahrlich kein raisonabler Grund, sich gegenseitig mit unflätigen Ausdrücken der Infragestellung der Reife des Kontrahenten zu bezeichnen.

Ach...ääh...das hier war doch der Thread für sinnloses herumwerfen mit aufgeblähten Fremdworten ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaaaaß beiseite.
Eine Werbung. Mr. T ist für den einen lustig und für den anderen Müll. Mein Gott,natürlich stört es auf einem RP-Server,wenn man dauernd in einen Mohawk verwandelt wird...Aber wir werden es überleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Is' doch alles halb so wild - und eine Irokesenfrisur macht noch keinen Elf zum "Kiddy" *würgt bei dem Wort*.

Das Spiel ist ab 12, da ist es vollkommen absurd, Leute als Kind zu bezeichnen und sie damit auch noch beleidigen zu wollen...das macht doch keinen Sinn.

Und da hilft auch kein Luftröhrenschnitt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (19. November 2009)

Remor, es reicht nun.
Machst 'nen Topic auf, bei dessen Thema es nunmal unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt -
und beleidigst letztendlich zutiefst, nur weil Dir ne Meinung nicht passt?

Geht's noch?!

Und wegen Kinder sind die Zukunft ...
Darum bekommt hier auch jedes Kind in WoW die Gelegenheit mal ne Granate auf andere zu werfen ...
Kommst Du noch ganz klar?!

ps */reported*

Gott sei Dank gibt es noch vernünftig denkende Menschen hier,
die ein Granatenwerfen ebenso geschmacklos finden, wie ich -
und die sich gepflegt ausdrücken können.

tschüss Du - so jedenfalls nicht !!!


----------



## Mitzy (19. November 2009)

Die Aktion von Remor fand ich nun auch nicht sonderlich gut, allerdings- Handgranaten werfen = böse?
Ja!

Virtuelles Zeug durch die Welt schmeißen? Nö!

Da können wir gleich behaupten, die Counter Strike zocker trainieren das Zielen.
Wer zockt, sollte den Grundsatz wissen "Es ist nur ein Spiel, nicht die Realität"... Sonst vote ich dafür, dass man bei einem Schwert Schlag langsam das zeitliche Segnet, es keine Zauberei mehr gibt und die "Politiker" in den Hauptstädten nu rumstehen, reden und Gold einstreichen, bis sie platzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (19. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach hat ein 5. Geburtstag mehr verdient, als ein billiger Werbespot mit einem ausgebrannten Schauspieler, und der möglichkeit Granaten herumschmeißen zu können.

Was mich eig. zu der Meinung führt, das WoW mal einen neuen Eventmanager bräuchte, der frische Ideen hat.


----------



## Resch (19. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gibt es noch vernünftig denkende Menschen hier,
> die ein Granatenwerfen ebenso geschmacklos finden, wie ich -
> und die sich gepflegt ausdrücken können.
> 
> tschüss Du - so jedenfalls nicht !!!



Ohhh nein, wei Geschmacklos. Ohh Kinder die Räuber und Gendarm mit Spielzeugpistolen spielen. Ihr seit vielleicht Geschmacklos.....Ihhh der spielt mit kleinen Matchbox Panzern, wie Geschmacklos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merkste was?


----------



## Mindadar (19. November 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> du sagst es.. ist doch vollkommen banane wie der char aussieht und wenn er halt mr. t cool findet? wayne? ;D
> 
> ach du sagst was von runterkommen.. komm mal bitte von deinem "alles was ich nicht gut finde muss in die 12 jahre kiddy schublade"-trip runter. will doch keiner das du auf die knie fällst und dich einen abfreust.. erstmal bild ich mir nichts ein und werd mir auch nichts einbilden.. mein gott und das so früh am morgen.. -.- warscheinlich spielst du noch paladin und findest kontinentaldrift für krass schnelle scheisse (barlow danke dir!) und wenn du nichts auf verrückte dinge hälst, hör auf blizzard spiele zu spielen, die nämlich für ihre verrücktheit glänzen (kuh level MUUUH). so weit dazu.



Noch nicht gehört? firsuren machen nun extra dääämätsch ^^


----------



## FonKeY (19. November 2009)

ich find das ist ne lustige idee....

hat sich mr t wohl reingekauft


----------



## cleve (24. November 2009)

und wo gibt es die granaten ?


----------



## Resch (24. November 2009)

Ich glaub der NPC sollte dann vor den Hauptstätten stehen und die verkaufen .


----------



## Petu (24. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> laut tooltip, wirft man die z.b. auf yogg, der instant zu einer Mohawk-Granate wird, dann muss jemand den Stift ziehen und alle müssen wegrennen. Der Nachteil ist das sich der Loot in der gesamten Instanz verteilt. Oder so ähnlich





Cadou schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!



Beste Antwort für immer! ROFL!


----------



## Hikari400 (24. November 2009)

Ich bin heute morgen in Durotar über diesen Mr.T.-Verschnitt gestolpert und hab mir nur gedacht:
Was zur Hölle soll dass denn sein??
Dann gemerkt, dass er mir so komische Granaten andrehen will (naja, sind ja umsonst).
Ok, ich hab se auch gleich in Dala ausprobiert, aber so dolle sind die ja nu nich.
Höchstens für Leute wie meinen Freund, die totale Fans der Serie sind, aber ansonsten gibts doch auch den Barbier, oder?

Wem es gefällt...


----------



## Kyrha (24. November 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Edith schreit mich jetzt grad an:
> LOOOL! En Zürcher! xD



äähh ä zürcher und ä st.galler ääää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich dacht schon die schweizer sind hier ausgestorben. 

BTT: Jo witzig ises alle mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: fehlt nur noch der NE/VS; GR und TI dann haben wirs fast mit quer durch die CH


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (24. November 2009)

ein grund warum die irokesen niemanden als kiddie ausweisen: das A-Team ist so alt, dass es eigentlich nur die älteren Semster richtig kennen und lieben dürften... und Mr. T ist einfach nur cool, der Held meiner Kinderjahre^^ (eigentlich McGyver)
achja und wer was gegen die Irokesen sagt ist ein Rassist XD


----------



## Sir Wagi (24. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.



Naja, hauptsache du weisst wie man Spass hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Captn.Pwn (24. November 2009)

kann mir jmd sagen wo es die bei og gibt, find keinen der mir welche gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sry wenn das schon im thread steht dann hab ichs wohl übersehen.


----------



## valibaba (24. November 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> äähh ä zürcher und ä st.galler ääää
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



<< Do hets no en Baasler ^^


Apropos Thread: Ich finde diese Idee mit den Granaten echt witzig obwohl es überhaupt nicht wirklich nach WoW passt ^^ .... Ich maag Mr. T 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (24. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-



Diese Aussage ist doch sehr lächerlich .. und kindisch. Was ich sagen möchte ist, dass du kein bisschen besser bist als die Leute über die du dich hier beschwerst.

Ich persönlich finde diese Granaten irgendwie auch doof .. aber was solls.

mfg


----------



## Droyale (24. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.


Es scheinst so, als ob du keine anerkennung kriegen würdest

Weil jemand in einem Spiel ne Irokese trägt (mal abgesehen davon dass die anderen Nachtelf Frisuren nicht gerade besser aussehen) würdest du den nicht mitnehmen, obwohl er wahrscheinlich mehr Skill hat als du?

Blamieren tust du dich nur selber: Ich stell mir das grad so vor, "Suchen noch Leute für XY Equip und Frisur-Check mitte Dala" 


Jämmerlich....

Gönn es doch den "Kiddies", man darf doch etwas Spass haben. Ja auch in WoW!

So long

nicht alles was auf den ersten Blick kindlich aussieht, ist auch kindisch


----------



## NoxActor (24. November 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Edith schreit mich jetzt grad an:
> LOOOL! En Zürcher! xD



Loool, und du en St galler ^.^

Nit viiiiel besser, aber scho i-wie =)


----------



## Gamor (24. November 2009)

ich finds schwachsinnig


----------



## Droyale (24. November 2009)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Loool, und du en St galler ^.^
> 
> Nit viiiiel besser, aber scho i-wie =)


und du en Basler oO

;-)


----------



## stefscot (24. November 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> und du en Basler oO
> 
> ;-)




<<- Schaffusser ftw!

zum thema: Find das mal ne Abwechslung, anstatt immer die gleichen Gesichter zu sehen. Und wenns stört einfach nicht mitmachen


----------



## Thuzur (24. November 2009)

Zu Halloween laufen alle mit Kürbisköpfen durch die Gegend.
Zur Zeit (Pilgerwoche) werden Schurken ständig in Truthähne verwandelt.
Bald gibt es dann halt eine Zeit lang Mengen von Mr.T´s.
So what!?!
Meine Güte, ist doch wurscht! WoW ist eh keine klassische Fantasy. Wer so was will soll halt zu HdRO wechseln.
Mecker, Mecker, Mecker.. immer das Gleiche. Jede Neuerung wird von ein paar Leuten niedergemacht. *DAS* nervt!


----------



## Ezel (24. November 2009)

Kyrha schrieb:


> äähh ä zürcher und ä st.galler ääää
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Denn halt, machend d Bündner halt au no mit... :-) Gruass us Chur


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (24. November 2009)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Loool, und du en St galler ^.^
> 
> Nit viiiiel besser, aber scho i-wie =)



LOZÄÄÄÄRN^^ !!!


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (24. November 2009)

cleve schrieb:


> und wo gibt es die granaten ?


 Am Ausgang der Startgebiete, hier Nordhain:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mister T4+Gleve der Grube


----------



## Daryst (24. November 2009)

Lol manche regen sich auf das sie das aufgesetzt bekommen....
Meine Schurkin fühlt sich von den komischen Büchen, welche einen in einen Truthahn verwandeln eher belästigt xD
Oder Haloween mit dem Kürbiskopf.
It´s only a joke!
Love Mr. T Face^^

MfG


----------



## mmm79 (24. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> eigentlich ist die wow community scho n komischer haufen.....
> 
> gibts epics einfacher zu holen ---> MIMIMI (gehör ich auch dazu)
> sind innies einfacher              ---> MIMIMI (gehör ich auch dazu)
> ...



da hat er doch mal recht
was die epics und innis betrifft bin ich auch seiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gleich war beim event das kurz vor wotlk kam, wo sich alle in zombies verwandelt haben
ja, ich fand das toll, es war witzig
die meisten haben sich leider darüber aufgeregt
(ich hab die halskette von den mobs immer, das ding das man im inv behalten muss und dann hin und wieder von so nem geist verfolgt wird)

und ich werde auch die granate toll finden, und nein ich bin kein kiddy
achja, bei 2g50 würd ich net lang überlegen, kohle hab ich genug, ich pflaster euch voll damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (24. November 2009)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> LOZÄÄÄÄRN^^ !!!



Gruess us Friburg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kyrea123 (24. November 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=68887

mhm wie bekommt man das :O


----------



## Gorlh (24. November 2009)

Gibts das auch für Horde? Und wenn ja wo denn?


----------



## Ohmnia (24. November 2009)

Sieht an männlichen Tauren echt zum Schiessen aus.. hab heut nen Taurenwarri ge-iro't und gleich dannach fast in die Hose gemacht vor lauter Lachen.


----------



## Assari (24. November 2009)

Wo Gibts den für Horde? NEED

NEED GRANADES


----------



## Akusai (24. November 2009)

Bei den Orcs ausm Startgebiet raus und leicht rechts halten!


----------



## -Migu- (24. November 2009)

Hm, naja mein Nachtelf DK sieht jetzt eh schon aus wie Mr. T. Da bringt mir die Granate wenig ^^


Mr. T ist einfach ne coole Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (24. November 2009)

Oha, eifach mol insgesamt: Schwiz ftw ^.^
Usser Züri.. *huest* 


Btt: Naja find das schon mal ne lustige Abwechslung.
Man kann noch lange sagen..kindisch und so, aber wenns euch net gefallt einfach net hinschauen und den buff wegklicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. November 2009)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Wie geil! =D
> Freu mich schon darauf! ;D
> 
> 
> ...


woah en st.galler ish joo cuul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja find voll geil^^


----------



## Medmexx (24. November 2009)

mh wie lang bleibt das den =) ? weiß das einer =?


----------



## Thoor (24. November 2009)

Dreckige Kommerz Scheisse

kkthxbye


----------



## Grinch13 (24. November 2009)

huere faszinierend wieviel schwiizer dases git   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich find die idee geil, bin schon seit ich 12 bin Mr.T-Fan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (24. November 2009)

weiß jemand, wie lange es die noch gibt? wo es die gibt? 

würde das gern ma ausprobieren^^


----------



## Ageloit (24. November 2009)

Da der Film zu der Mohawk Granate eigentlich nur ein Werbespot ist, ist das nur damit neue Leute anfangen WoW zu spielen. Also nicht aufregen darüber^^ die alte Werbung von Mr-T war ja auch beliebt und warum sollte Blizz das nicht ausnutzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (25. November 2009)

ich bin froh das man als druide sich das aussehen nicht antun muss was bei anderen verkleidungen allerdings schade ist
aber mal ehrlich.. weibliche charas mit bart sehen doch banane aus oder generell wenn alle mit dem gesicht den blödelfohren und der matte aufer birne rumrennen...
nur der gelbe text ist interessant.. ihr bemitleidet den trottel.. den der sich das gefallen lässt und die maske aufbehält? wahrscheinlich  
ich pack mir in den nächsten wochen jedenfalls einige kürbisse ein falls jemand ne granate dabei hat kann man sie recht gut entschärfen damit
jetz weiß man wenigstens für was man das ganze zeug aufgehoben hat ^^


----------



## Sidious75 (25. November 2009)

Remor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98uDkyzVvSc  <-- Film
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/faq/mohawkgrenade.xml <-- FAQ
> 
> ...



Naja.  geht


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (25. November 2009)

Wie hier schon einige male gesagt wurde:

Es ist ein Werbegag, bei dem es einfach darum geht den Witz aus der Werbung ins Spiel zu bringen. Wems nicht gefällt klickt sich einfach den buff weg wenn er ihn bekommt - mein Gott was ist denn da dran so schwierig?
Zu dem Hanswurst der meinte Mr.T ist was für 12 jährige usw... Klar - ein 12jähriger hat nämlich so viel Ahnung über den Typ. Dass er als Bodyguard, Schauspieler,... erfolgreich war und deswegen zur Kultfigur wurde.

Wie gesagt - wem das Gesicht nicht gefällt - klickt einfach den Buff weg und spart euch eure Aggressionen - die bringen nur Stress und der verkürzt das Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber davon abhängig machen ob ich wen in eine Ini mitnehm oder nicht ist, nun ja, fragwürdig. Wenn es "Prince of Darkness" Granaten geben würde (Ozzy Werbung) wärt ihr dann alle genauso angepisst und schlecht drauf?


Immer brav dran denken - es ist ein Spiel - und über SOLCHE Dinge in einem SPIEL braucht man sich echt nicht ärgern.


----------



## BalianTorres (25. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Und genau deine Einstellung - nämlich DEIN "Spaß" vorrangig vor Interessen anderer _*(schliesslich zwingt ihr den Leuten diesen Kack auf, indem ihr sie damit verunstaltet)*_ ist meist ebenso bei "Kiddy's" zu finden.
> 
> _*Aber du würdest sicher auch eine Tracheotomie lustig finden...*_




Netter Vergleich, Monsieur Trousseau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (25. November 2009)

Naja, Mr.T. ist ja schon lustig, aber wie ist das denn auf RP-Servern, wird das da auch so geduldet?
Ich mein Aufm RP-Server hat das eigentlich nichts zu suchen, oder?
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man keine Granate, sondern Buff-Food bekommen, was einen in nen Iro verwandelt, wer so rumlaufen will der solls auch können...


----------



## Stevesteel (25. November 2009)

ich finde es sehr lustig.
Ist mir auch völlig egal, was andere darüber denken, wenn ich ihnen die Granate zuwerfe.
Spaß muss sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf einem RP-Server würde ich es auch machen.
Wieso?
Weil ich es kann.


----------



## Caramba3008 (25. November 2009)

Dieses überzogene aufregen von manchen hier OMG.... Ihr heisst alle Ernst und habt euer lachen verkauft. 
Wenns euch stört dann hört auf WOW zu spielen und vermiest nicht den anderen durch eure "Ich-geh-zum-lachen-in-den-Keller-laune" den Spass.
Ist doch nicht so schwer den Buff weg zu klicken wenn man die Maske nicht mag. 

Ich finds lustig und ist halt mal ne Abwechslung. Sollten öfters lustige gimmicks eingebaut werden.


----------



## moehrewinger (25. November 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Naja, Mr.T. ist ja schon lustig, aber wie ist das denn auf RP-Servern, wird das da auch so geduldet?
> Ich mein Aufm RP-Server hat das eigentlich nichts zu suchen, oder?
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man keine Granate, sondern Buff-Food bekommen, was einen in nen Iro verwandelt, wer so rumlaufen will der solls auch können...



Auf nem RP-Server kommts drauf an. Wenn wieder irgendwelche Vampirdämonarthastöchtertodesritter in den Büschen Immersangwalds verschwinden, schmeiß ich gern eine Iro-Granate hinterher. Habs auch schon getan.


----------



## VHRobi (25. November 2009)

Mr.T Mohawk Grenade Raaaaawrrrrr!! 
Bäääm!


----------



## Brannys (25. November 2009)

Die Kiddis freuen sich ja stets über jeden Mist, hauptsache immer was neues.

Wenn ein Händler in SW für 150 Gold einen Eimer Scheiße verkauft, dann stehen da gleich 40 Kiddis und freuen sich wie blöd, rufen "Geil" und "Megacool" und einige kaufen sich gleich mehrere. Ach Leute, hört doch auf mit dem Murks.

Irokesen Granate, sowas brauch kein Spieler.

Was kommt als nächstes ?

Cuck Norris alte Unterhose als Wurfwaffe,  Merkel als Begleittier, Alkopopps als neue Buff´s ?


----------



## Heydu (25. November 2009)

Remor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98uDkyzVvSc  <-- Film
> 
> http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/faq/mohawkgrenade.xml <-- FAQ
> 
> ...






EvilStorm schrieb:


> Wie geil! =D
> Freu mich schon darauf! ;D
> 
> 
> ...



haha, so geil, habs gestern in ak25 rumgeworfen xD


Edit sagt, aaaahahahah, 2 schwizer xD


----------



## Polysorbate (25. November 2009)

ist doch ein netter Spaß.
Manche vergessen wohl immer ab welchem alter das Spiel ist.
Auf meiner Verpackungs steht ab 12. Es ist fiktion. Man verwandelt sich nicht im richtigen Leben!!

Dieses scheiß Kiddi gelaber geht einem so auf den Sack, hatten wohl alle keine Kindheit, haben euch Mama und Papa nicht lieb gehabt?
Oder evtl keinen Humor, keine Freunde?
Vielleicht sieht der Char ja dann nicht mehr so cool aus, wenn man in Dalaranien vor der Bank prollt.


----------



## Exicoo (25. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.



du hast kein Plan, also silence pls! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jemand wegen einer Frisur nicht mitnehmen -* DAS IST KINDISCH!* WTF bist du ein Jerk! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn schon, mit so Leuten wie dir geht auch keiner in Inis... also byebye.


----------



## garuda1987 (25. November 2009)

Meine güte wenn ich wieder sowas lese, die wow community wird auch pro monat immer schlimmer. 
Ich glaube was zur zeit alles passirt tippe ich der super gau kommt noch, es kann doch nicht sein das wegen einer feier im spiel, das ihr alle spielt hier immer und immer wieder rumgeheult wird. 
Und die leute die sich immer aufregen, sind die leute  die jenen leute denn spass verderben.
 Leute es ist ein spiel wenns euch nicht gefällt euer recht es zu kündigen aber jedesmal darauf rum zuhacken  für was auch immer es nervt langsam nach 5 jahren jeden und jeden tag immer so ein müll zu lesen.


----------



## Erwin (Clan of the Evil Sun) (25. November 2009)

Bjizzel schrieb:


> Find ich absolute Kiddy-Kacke!
> 
> Mich nerven schon die ganzen gestörten Kinder die als N811 Mohawk durch die Gegend geistern - sowas nehm ich auch nirgends mit hin - weder Instanzen noch sonstwo - man blamiert sich ja -.-
> 
> Ich hoffe das der Käse nicht allzulange andauert oder auch der letzte merkt wie dämlich das ist! Spätestens nach 24 Std. wirds alle so dermassen abnerven, das auch der letzte Mohawk keinen Einlass mehr in Gruppen findet ^^ - wobei ich grad merke das dat auch was Gutes haben könnte - die Granate geht nach hinten los und wird dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr freiwillig den Haarschnitt in N811 Kombo anrührt ^^.




Na ein Glück Spielst Du kein Spiel ab 12 !
Geh mal was an die frische Luft, Du Erwachsener ^^


----------



## toryz (25. November 2009)

@Bjizzel


Man du hast Probleme....wenn dich so etwas so sehr stört mach den Computer aus und geh eine Runde spazieren, unglaublich wie man sich über ein paar Pixel so dermaßen aufregen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lieber habe ich mit einem "Kiddy" zutun als mit so einem wie dir...


----------



## Nekramcruun (25. November 2009)

garuda1987 schrieb:


> Leute es ist ein spiel wenns euch nicht gefällt euer recht es zu kündigen aber jedesmal darauf rum zuhacken  für was auch immer es nervt langsam nach 5 jahren jeden und jeden tag immer so ein müll zu lesen.



die am meisten meckern sind leider die letzten die tatsächlich aufhören würde.das drohen sie zwar in jedem post an aber tun es doch nicht.schade eigentlich.wäre wow wieder schön wenn die echt alle zu aion wechseln würden.


----------



## Nurmengard (25. November 2009)

Is PR für den  Werbespot mit B A 
PS: Schurken sind die besten und Dks sind Gimps


----------



## Shapar (25. November 2009)

Jeder der sagt das das kiddy dreck is sollte sich mal überlegebn was dann euer dreck is? ich wills mir net vorstellen aber echt hört auf zu meckern es ist mal ne lustige abwechslung un wens euch net passt lasst doch WoW hört lieber glei auf dann erspart ihr allen so ein gemeckere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dolazy (25. November 2009)

@ TE ... einfach ab und an mal auf wow-europe.com vorbeischaun, oder augen aufmachen wenn man auf buffed ist...


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (25. November 2009)

Ich finds auch nicht passend, aber wen interessiert es? Dann sehen manche eben so aus, das Spiel ändert sich auch nicht...


----------



## fergun (25. November 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Bei mir kann im Spiel jemand "Kiddy" zum Quadrat sein und sich MisterTi nennen und meinetwegen den Irokesenschnitt zusätzlich Rosa einfärben - solange vernünftig gespielt und kommuniziert wird, ist das gar kein Thema.


Mein Iro ist fast rosa ;D

BTW: Nachtelfen brauchen auch so fette Iros wie die Gnome.

^^


----------



## StryK3 (1. Dezember 2009)

ich für meinen teil finde es unter aller sau wenn so leute in die foren kommen und alles anmeckern was sie scheisse finden! grad hier auf buffed habe ich gemerkt das fast jeder news beitrag von irgendwelchen leuten runtergemacht und schlechtgemacht wird! man leute wenn ichr schlechte laune habt oder euch scheisse fühlt schreit in ein kissen lernt erwachsen zu werden oder schreibt es in euer tagebuch!!! aber zum teufel nicht in die kommentare oder foren schreibt einfach das ihr es scheisse findet und beleidigt nicht indirekt andere spieler und bezeichnet sie als kiddy oder noob nur weil sie eine andere definition von spaß haben als ihr! wenn ich was wissen will stoße ich immerwieder auf beiträge wo ich mich erstmal durch seiten voller hass und ablehnung lesen muss um an die gewünschte information zu kommen das finde ich nicht mehr lustig!!! ehrlich gesagt finde ich dieses verhalten erbärmlich! wenn ihr keinen bock auf kinder auf eurem realm habt dann bastelt euch einen privaten Realm und zockt alleine denn mit selbstsüchtigen arroganten und beleidigenden arschgeigen wie euch will niemand spielen...


so jetzt zum thema find das echt ne gute idee mit den granaten grade weil sie nicht wieder n kommplett neues konzept in der werbung verfolgen sondern einfach ein schritt weiter gegangen sind finds auch lustig das im spot der gnom richtung goldhain rennt und von der granate getroffen wird denn genau da hat man mich das erste mal abgeworfen ^^


----------



## opf (2. Dezember 2009)

Tja, was auch immer hier geschrieben wird, der Sinn ist aufgegangen.
DAS ist Werbung! Wenn es jemand schafft das Leute diskutieren und sich drüber streiten hat diue Firma gewonnen. Denn was ist der Sinn einer Werbung? Eben, möglich viele Leute zu erreichen und in aller Munde zu sein.

Mir isses Latte obs nu n Iro gibt oder im Wald von Elwynn n Baum umfällt. Wer seinen Spaß drann hat bitte, jedem das seinige.


----------



## Mungamau (19. Januar 2010)

Grüße!

Heute ist unser Thema die Irokesengranate. Habt ihr auch ab und zu Probleme, dass welche die in Dalaran abwerfen und alle als Trottel bezeichnen? Ich erleb es gerade auf einen meiner Twinks. Wie findet Ihr sie im allgemeinen?


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2010)

Dein Thema meinst Du.
Dein Problem meinst Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

